# Nearly game over.....4 weeks out from my first ever show!!



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi guys thought I'd start a journal for the last 4 weeks of my competition prep as the girlfriend is back at uni

until the weekend of the show and social activities are somewhat limited!

So as it stood Sunday morning on my weigh in I was 180lbs at 5ft 8.

Cue the high carb day!

Still not very exciting at the moment, haven't had a cheat meal in 3 weeks as they got cut out early so still have

4 weeks until I can indulge 

At the moment I'm carb cycling with the format of

Monday - Low

Tuesday - Low

Wednesday - Low

Thursday - Medium

Friday - Low

Saturday - Low

Sunday - High

Training days are Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday with 45 mins cardio after every session.

Cheers for looking!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Good luck mate, you got any pics of where you at? What class you aiming for?


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

I'll try and get some pictures up soon of me once I get hold of a decent camera!

I will be aiming for the junior class at my local show in Plymouth, haven't got too much more to come off its really a case of dropping the water weight and drying out.

Tired as anything when all you have on a low carb day is 25g of oats!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

PlymDan said:


> I'll try and get some pictures up soon of me once I get hold of a decent camera!
> 
> I will be aiming for the junior class at my local show in Plymouth, haven't got too much more to come off its really a case of dropping the water weight and drying out.
> 
> Tired as anything when all you have on a low carb day is 25g of oats!


I know mate it's a killer low carb days, especially if you're doing a lot of cardio and weights as well. Are you doing any sodium loading or any other tricks over the next few weeks?


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

Good luck mate. Is that the one on kings college rd end of September?


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I know mate it's a killer low carb days, especially if you're doing a lot of cardio and weights as well. Are you doing any sodium loading or any other tricks over the next few weeks?


I can't be sure what I will be doing over the next few weeks we are just playing it by how much I drop and what I am looking like. We will be starting some anti-e's from sunday though to start getting some of the water off but I will update most days to let everyone know how it's coming along.

Struggled the first 6-8 in dropping a good amount of weight but the last three weeks I have dropped 3 1/2lbs, 4lbs and 4lbs again with some of that being water weight from dropping the heavier androgens.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

methos said:


> Good luck mate. Is that the one on kings college rd end of September?


Yeah that's the one mate are you from around the area?

Haven't got a clue who else is going to be there but the best thing for me is just to concentrate on what I'm doing


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

good luck bro

just think how good that cakes gonna taste in 4 weeks


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

tom17 said:


> good luck bro
> 
> just think how good that cakes gonna taste in 4 weeks


Definitely read my mind there, the mother is making me a cake and a giant pasty so win or lose I'll be stuffing my face!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

So just got home from work for the evening so time for the bedtime shake then up at 8 for meal 1 and training at 9!

Back, Traps & Calves tomorrow + 45 minutes cardio + posing practice!

Later!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Good luck! Sounds like you're focused and those 4 weeks will fly by. :thumbup1:


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

PlymDan said:


> Yeah that's the one mate are you from around the area?
> 
> Haven't got a clue who else is going to be there but the best thing for me is just to concentrate on what I'm doing


Yes mate. Plymuff lad myself  CJ and Rack I believe are taking part but not in the juniors. Have you seen CJ's thread on it?

So where do you train mate? Still haven't got my tickets but will pop down to bodylines this week while I'm off and get them. Any idea how much they are?


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

methos said:


> Yes mate. Plymuff lad myself  CJ and Rack I believe are taking part but not in the juniors. Have you seen CJ's thread on it?
> 
> So where do you train mate? Still haven't got my tickets but will pop down to bodylines this week while I'm off and get them. Any idea how much they are?


The tickets themselves are £10 I think, personally a little expensive for a local show but maybe that's me. Also some more impressive trophies like the ukbff or nabba would be good....just a thought!

Yeah I did hear CJ was doing it not sure what class though, there is meant to be quite a few people entering most of the categories this year so hopefully there is a good turn out like last year! At the moment I'm training at core health suite but struggling to find a reliable training partner as I work alternating shifts every week.

Hopefully all goes well over the next 26 days (yes I'm counting them down!) and I get the result I've been working for. Then time to have a nice clean off season ready for next year


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Methos - if you could send me a link for CJ's thread that would be much appreciated!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> Good luck! Sounds like you're focused and those 4 weeks will fly by. :thumbup1:


Thankyou I appreciate the support! It has gone so quickly I can't believe I've done 11 weeks already and it's nearly time to get up on stage, nervous!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay so I though I'd give a little update of my supplement and cycle information at 4 weeks out now. Nothing fancy just plain and simple at the moment.

Test P 100 - 1ml Mon, Wed, Fri.

Tren A 100 - 1ml Mon, Wed, Fri.

Winstrol - 50mg/day.

T3 - 2/day morning and evening.

Clen 100ug/day - 2 on 1 off 2 on 2 off.

I'm pretty sure that's it at the moment.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey buddy...just popped to say hi


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

CJ said:


> Hey buddy...just popped to say hi


Hey 

I'll come say hi at the show, I'll hopefully be able to get some pics up soon so you will recognise me (hopefully) and not just think I'm mental.

Will these be your first two shows you've done or have you done previous shows? You've made some pretty impressive progress!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

First show will be leeds in 3 weeks time buddy


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Is many from yourge gym competing buddy ?

I'm sh1tting it tbh lol


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

CJ said:


> Is many from yourge gym competing buddy ?
> 
> I'm sh1tting it tbh lol


I know there is one doing the first timers, just me in the juniors and maybe one or two doing the mr's I'm not too sure.

I wouldn't worry too much looks like your coming in just fine, I'm worrying myself a little bit over everything but I'm sure Lew will bring me in just fine 

I don't know of any juniors entering I've just heard a few rumours that there's a few competing from bodylines and maybe one from the saltash area but who knows!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PlymDan said:


> I know there is one doing the first timers, just me in the juniors and maybe one or two doing the mr's I'm not too sure.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much looks like your coming in just fine, I'm worrying myself a little bit over everything but I'm sure Lew will bring me in just fine
> 
> I don't know of any juniors entering I've just heard a few rumours that there's a few competing from bodylines and maybe one from the saltash area but who knows!


I train in saltash and don't know of anyone..

Guy from our gym was doing first timers but he's pulled out.

Lew is prepping you ? Oh you'll be fine buddy


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah I'll be fine I'm sure he can work his magic on me!

Am really looking forward to it just hoping I'm not the only junior on stage  and obviously hoping to win my category!


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

PlymDan said:


> Methos - if you could send me a link for CJ's thread that would be much appreciated!


See you found it


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

methos said:


> See you found it


Yeah I did! 

So rest day today so going to rest up before work at 330!

Thought I'd do a little update on my pre contest diet as it stands, as mentioned before I am carb cycling with 5 lows, 1 medium, and 1 high day.

Low Day.

1. 2 Scoops Whey - 25g Oats.

2. 200g Chicken

3. 8 Egg Whites

4. 200g Chicken

5. 8 Egg Whites

6. PWO 1 Scoop Whey 2 Scoops Build/Recover

7. 200g Chicken + 100g Broccoli

8. 2 Scoops Pro-6

Medium Day.

Same as above but carbs changed in the below meals.

1. 50g Oats

2. 100g Sweet Potato

3. 25g Oats

4. 100g Sweet Potato

5.

6.

7.

8.

High.

1. 100g Oats

2. 250g Sweet Potato

3. 100g Oats

4. 250g Sweet Potato

5. 100g Oats

6.

7.

8.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

My favourite day today, not only Friday......but Leg day!! 

Even though I'm severely depleted at this stage I still enjoy giving them a hammering....I think I've only got 2 leg sessions left, stopping at 2 weeks out as this and my lower back are my sticking points when it comes to water retention, along with all the cardio I'm doing as well they need a little rest 

Starting to get excited/nervous about getting on stage now....routine is coming together and posing is being done everyday, surprising how tiring it actually is especially if your breathing isn't right!

So will probably do a leg session looking similar to this, will include drop sets, rest pauses but will play this by ear when I get there :thumb:

Leg Extension 5/6 Sets to Warm up, 1 working set with 3/4 drop sets.

Barbell Front Squats (my favourite!) - 3 sets of 12-15 reps with final drop set/rest pause

Hack Squats - 3 sets of 12-15 reps.

Barbell Lunges 2 x sets to failure.

Lying Leg Curl - 3 sets of 12-15 reps.

Seated Single Leg Curl - 2 sets of 15 reps.

Stiff Legged Deadlift - 2 light working sets to failure.

Enjoy


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

So up early again..not sure if I'm overtired at this stage but I struggle to even have a lie in these days, still managed to get 8 hours in though so not all bad 

another consistent drop this week, 4lbs again which is encouraging even after making no changes to diet and training last week.

Starting the water loss this week and hardening up just 3 weeks left until I'll be up on stage with hopefully the best package I can bring, it's getting harder as even though people around me are giving me positive comments about my physique there are those times you look in the mirror and just go "....I look ****!".

Just got to keep focused now and think of the end result....hopefully a win! 

Well off to see Lew later and see what changes he has in store for me this week


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Awesome on loss buddy..sounds like lew has got you coming in perfectly.

Lucky [email protected] on sleep lol


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

The sleep is getting harder and harder, had to force myself to stay in bed this morning usually I'm up at 6 regardless of whether I have work or not!

Just wish I had a cheat meal or something today......this is my 4th week without a cheat now and it's killing me! :cursing:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sound very clued up and focused mate

Its nice to read


----------



## Vastus Med' (Sep 7, 2012)

hang in there dude!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks guys I'll try and keep updated as much as possible and provide a few pictures for you all beforehand 

Will try and provide as much info as possible leading up to the show on how I'm getting on and any changes being made....posing practice after every session is killer!

Only just started to realise how hard it is managing your breathing and keeping everything tight at the same time but I'm getting there and just working on accentuating all my best parts and hiding the bad ones! :laugh: The more comfortable I can get now the easier it should be on stage....already starting having a few cramps in my calves so have to be very careful not too look like I'm having a fit on stage lol.

Right off to see the big man now and see what he thinks......


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Just got back from seeing Lew and he is happy with my progress this week, only changes to be made this week is adding in Tamoxifen, no extra cardio and same amount of food....can't get much better than that! :thumb:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

PlymDan said:


> Just got back from seeing Lew and he is happy with my progress this week, only changes to be made this week is adding in Tamoxifen, no extra cardio and same amount of food....can't get much better than that! :thumb:


What will the tamoxifen be for mate?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

liam0810 said:


> What will the tamoxifen be for mate?


Estrogen management ??


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

CJ said:


> Estrogen management ??


Yes exactly that CJ.

Just at 20mg and then start with the arimidex next week if I need it to get all the water off as that's all I'm holding at the moment, mostly lower back and legs!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PlymDan said:


> Yes exactly that CJ.
> 
> Just at 20mg and then start with the arimidex next week if I need it to get all the water off as that's all I'm holding at the moment, mostly lower back and legs!


I'm a bit of a water baby myself at the moment


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

It will soon come off mate!

Been looking at the maxi raw stuff.....2 x 5kg WPC precision for £80 when using the TM30 code? That's ideal.....what's the taste like by the way?

3 weeks until stage time.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PlymDan said:


> It will soon come off mate!
> 
> Been looking at the maxi raw stuff.....2 x 5kg WPC precision for £80 when using the TM30 code? That's ideal.....what's the taste like by the way?
> 
> 3 weeks until stage time.


Choc orange mate..it's amazing...just don't use much water


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

CJ said:


> Choc orange mate..it's amazing...just don't use much water


I'll take you advice, 20kg order coming in soon 

will be sure to come say hi to you at the show, will see you backstage anyway


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Actually forgot to add this morning that my weight this morning was 177lbs 3 weeks out


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

So been having a bit of a rough week for the first time, body fat and water are getting much loser so tiredness is kicking in, had zero energy and spent all of the time at work walking around like a zombie....still managed a good back session though but opted not to include deadlifts for once else I would've died I'm sure.

Back workout looked like this:

Wide grip pull downs - 2 x warm up sets, 2 x working sets.

Single Arm DB Rows - 3 sets

Underhand Barbell Rows - 3 sets

Double Arm DB Rows - 2 working sets.

Straight bar pull downs - 3 working sets w/ rest pause dropsets.

Feeling like i've got a bit more energy today and starting to get more excited for the show, also I've paid for the girlfriend to come home

Until Sunday so that's never a bad thing!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

So I've been considering a lot of ways to make the most of my post comp rebound and I've decided to go with a 5-6 weeks blast and then move on to a nice long PCT. I just need a little advice or suggestions for compounds and PCT Work.

At the moment I'm on - Test P 100mg Mon,Wed,Fri.

Tren A - Mon,Wed,Fri

Winstrol - 50mg daily.

I'll be slowly easing back into my carb consumption and will keep up with my cardio 3/4 x a week.

My original thoughts on the blast looks like this:

Test P 100mg EOD

NPP 100mg EOD.

Should I add an oral as well to the mix or no?

I'll also be on tamoxifen and arimidex up until the show so do I drop them both, or carry on with arimidex through as I want to keep bloat to a minimum. Or could I switch to aromasin while I blast this, then use a pct consisting of tamoxifen, clomid, hcg and Proviron. Was also considering running Proviron alongside the blast at 50mg a day.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Subbed, get some pics up


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Another early morning again up at 6...had a good delts and ab session last followed by 45 minutes of cardio on the treadmill.

Cable side raises,

Behind neck smith press.

EZ Bar upright rows SS w/ clean and press (high reps)

Cable side raises

Rear delt face pulls.

Reverse crunches,

Decline sit ups,

Planks.

Got my final leg session this evenin before the show so going to make sure it's a killer as per usual, got the girlfriend training with me until Sunday so I've got someone to motivate me and get those last extra reps, at this stage I need all the encouragement to push through!

Also had a nice treat last night, the girlfriend went downstairs to get my bedtime shake and ended up making it into a mousse (probably because I've mentioned it about 20 times after reading it on CJ's thread! )  . Banana mousse was actually amazing, sits in my stomach a bit longer and stops me gettin too many hunger pangs through the night, that will be a must every evening now!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

All my shakes are mousses now bud...mix them so they're nice and thick and plank in the fridge for 30mins


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

CJ said:


> All my shakes are mousses now bud...mix them so they're nice and thick and plank in the fridge for 30mins


I think I'll be doing that with my morning one too now....will definitely keep cravings at bay, thanks for the inspiration buddy!

How long left until Leeds now can't be long?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PlymDan said:


> I think I'll be doing that with my morning one too now....will definitely keep cravings at bay, thanks for the inspiration buddy!
> 
> How long left until Leeds now can't be long?


A week this Sunday mate  

Hope you doing well ?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Really good read this, subbed!

Keep it up fella

Will you be getting any pics up at all?


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

CJ said:


> A week this Sunday mate
> 
> Hope you doing well ?


I'm doing alright actually I can see the end of the tunnel now these 16 days will be crucial to how I look, all about drying out now. The fat is off its just those stubborn parts where water seems to hold on to, hoping for another good loss this week. Just can't wait to get on stage now!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Really good read this, subbed!
> 
> Keep it up fella
> 
> Will you be getting any pics up at all?


I'll try and get some up tomorrow after I train, got the girlfriend with me so I'll get her to take a few pictures....the lighting isn't too bad so hopefully you don't think I look dog**** ha!!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

So my final leg session this evening before the show so

Going to make sure it's a good one!

Been thinking about plans for post comp and have come up with what I think should be a pretty good 6 week rebound cycle to get some good gains.....

Test P 150mg EOD

NPP 100mg EOD

DBOL 50mg daily

Will continue arimidex at 0.5mg EOD

Proviron at 25mg ED until week 3 then will up

To 50mg daily through to week 6 and on to PCT.

Still trying to put together a solid PCT but was thinking of this...

HCG 1500iu e3d so 9000iu total

Tamoxifen 25mg ED WEEK 1-6

Clomid 50mg twice daily weeks 1-2, 50mg daily weeks 3-4.

Seems pretty extensive, think I've covered most things considering the length of time I would've been on.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Was a good leg session earlier, extremely hard and frustrating being so depleted but a relief that it all went well.

Pre-exhausted with leg extensions.

Front squats.

Hack squats.

Barbell lunges.

Lying ham curls

Stiff legged deadlift.

Then 45 minutes of cardio, was very tricky for the first 30mins as my legs were so pumped!! Will try and get a picture or two up tomorrow after I've trained and finished posing practice.

Last meal now then my bedtime protein mousse later before bed


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Off to see what changes are being made soon for the week, legs look like they've come in a little more but maybe that's just me, they are still behind my upper body in terms of holding water, separation etc but hopefully we will get there.

14 days left and only 5 more days in work, looking forward to my last couple of training and cardio sessions before the last week of loading/depleting or whatnot and tanning! Couldn't get any pics up yesterday was f***ed after arms and cardio, might get one or two at the gym in a bit but I'll be looking as flat and unpumped as anyone can imagine!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Feeling pretty good at the moment, Lew was happy with the progress that I've made this week so it's the home stretch now. More drying out, and drying out some more to nail the condition for 14 days time, can't wait until it's over so I can get on stage and show everyone the work I've been doing these past 18 months.

18 months ago I never thought I'd have made the progress I have, let alone be 2 weeks away from standing on a bodybuilding stage at my local show. I've put everything into this, every training session and every meal has been hit with 110% effort and dedication, let's just hope it's all worth it. Decided I won't put any pictures up until just before the show as me being the perfectionist, I'm not happy with how I look and won't be until I'm as dry and lean as can be. Not long now guys, it's also very good to know there are people I know competing at the same show as me (CJ as well as others in my area) !

Oh and I didn't post up this morning, a good loss of 3lbs this week so all on track


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

Good work mate. Must be amazing being this close and knowing you've managed to be that strict for 18 full months. Take my hat off to you mate and hopefully see you there, although I'm yet to find time to get my tickets and I'll be a mere spectator. Bodyline needs to seriously reconsider his opening times. I can never get in there to get them lol!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Can't wait buddy


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

CJ said:


> Can't wait buddy


Me neither....not too long now.

Chest, abs and cardio this morning. Did drive there 45 minutes ago to realise they open at 9 not 8! Ah well, get another meal in then head back out for my session.

Hope all is going well with you CJ?

- - - Updated - - -



methos said:


> Good work mate. Must be amazing being this close and knowing you've managed to be that strict for 18 full months. Take my hat off to you mate and hopefully see you there, although I'm yet to find time to get my tickets and I'll be a mere spectator. Bodyline needs to seriously reconsider his opening times. I can never get in there to get them lol!


You can still buy them on the door, doors open at 530 so turn up a little earlier and you should be fine


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PlymDan said:


> Me neither....not too long now.
> 
> Chest, abs and cardio this morning. Did drive there 45 minutes ago to realise they open at 9 not 8! Ah well, get another meal in then head back out for my session.
> 
> Hope all is going well with you CJ?


I am mate...very excited now, even made a list lol


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

CJ said:


> I am mate...very excited now, even made a list lol


A list of what may I ask?

Can only assume a list of food your going to destroy after!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PlymDan said:


> A list of what may I ask?
> 
> Can only assume a list of food your going to destroy after!


Nope...sh1t I need for show day.

Remember I'm driving to Leeds for my first show so I need to make sure I've got all the b0locks needed


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh yeah ! Nightmare that it's so far away....got all my tan and trunks etc sorted, doing a test coat of tan this week to make sure it goes on okay!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Chest and Abs earlier followed by cardio, first half hour of cardio seemed to go on forever but the last 15 I seemed a lot more energetic, of you could call at that so late in the game.

Sat in work not until 1130 and got a quiet spell so using an app on my phone to work out macros for different meals so I can compile a list of similar meals to keep the diet varied through the off season. Will experiment with a slightly higher fat % for a few months and lower carbs and just have a big carb feed Sunday's where I can make healthy snacks or visit McDonald's and pizza hut!

These 13 days can't go quick enough now, constantly dreaming of the food I'm going to eat a soon as I step off that stage, not long now!


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

What gym you training at in Plymouth mate?


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

mojo-jojo said:


> What gym you training at in Plymouth mate?


Corehealth suite at faraday mill what about you?

Was thinking of a change in the near future, maybe somewhere less busy or with a broader range of equipment....


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Ah yeah never been in there but work often just around the corner from it

Gym 7 on mutley plain or mccauleys on town, gets a bit busy in there at times, good if I finish work late tho as it doesn't shut til 10


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

mojo-jojo said:


> Ah yeah never been in there but work often just around the corner from it
> 
> Gym 7 on mutley plain or mccauleys on town, gets a bit busy in there at times, good if I finish work late tho as it doesn't shut til 10


What's gym 7 like any good?


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Finally finished work and protein dessert is just about ready to come out the fridge 

Up tomorrow for back/traps/calves followed by cardio.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Didn't really get chance to post yesterday had a busy day and worked until 1130 last night so was pretty tired!

Rest day today so just been chilling out and sorting out a few little bits, down to Polzeath on the weekend for a day before I start my depletion stage and am making some protein treats for the girlfriend saturday morning.

Posing this morning and noticed my legs are finally dropping water and coming in, still can't help feeling mega small as I've been depleting for so long but hopefully all this will change and I will look completely different once I've carbed back up. Not sure what the plan is as of yet but will take it as it comes and hopefully peak just in time for sunday evening.....from the looks of it I will be first on stage which means I'm the first one off and can eat!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Delts, light calves and cardio today. Feeling a little better having a small amount of carbs today, and a PWO shake is always a welcome addition...build and recover from extreme is mega sugary!

So one more heavy session to go on Saturday, bi's triceps and light abs followed by cardio then just the last few light workouts while going through the depletion stage. I don't want this journal to get too boring for everyone clicking through so I'll get up a pic or two at the weekend as I'll be posing all evening so will have the chance.

Hopefully I don't get comments like "you look 8 weeks out" that'd be terrible, is nerve racking enough seeing as only a few people have seen how I look at the moment. Wore a hoodie all off season and while dieting, I swear people just think I'm losing weight not dieting for a show but hey.

Not long now and I'll make sure pictures are up over the weekend, most probably Sunday as I'm going to polzeath Saturday with the mrs and her family and will hopefully have the energy for an hour or so surfing.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Feel mega flat and feel like I look **** this morning but I'm sure it's just me....

Off to the gym for a light leg session followed by cardio.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Depleting for the next 4-5 days now and drying out so going to be a bit of a mental challenge seeing myself going even flatter, but I know come Sunday after carb up I'll look completely different.

Only 3 more light upper body workouts left then feet up from Thursday and carb up 

Alpha Pharma products and Danabol DS in for rebound cycle and all checks out so happy with that!!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Flatter and dryer today but that's how it should be going, spending the rest of the week off work internet shopping.

Trying not to spend too much but with all the protein bargains it's hard not to.... :innocent: also bought some new headphones for the gym as my iPhone ones are knackered now so went for a nice big expensive pair to block out everything at the gym.

Looking through the pics of the Leeds show has just got me more excited now for Sunday, looking forward to a nice easy carb up and finishing my routine this week!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Been trying not to internet shop today but bought myself a box of reflex protein bars, some more casein and need a new pair of headphones!

Was looking at the ones that go over your ears as my iPhone ones always fall out midset so invested in a pair of pro beats headphones for £280! :death: people will say you spent too much.....but what else do i have to spend my money on???

Chill for the rest of this evening now, depleting is taking it's toll but will be worth it come thursday/friday for my clean carb up :thumbup1: really looking forward to getting on stage now!!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Been a day or two since I've last posted been a bit of a haze after depleting for the last few days, it hasn't been as bad as I imagined as I haven't been in work so I've had my feet up all day spending way too much money on the internet.

Hopefully the last day of depletion today then will slowly start adding in the carbs from thursday daytimes. Been given the plan for the next couple of days and it's all nice and simple which is good as my brain has went to **** at the moment! :wacko:

Will update as much as possible over the next few days and get a few pictures up once some carbs have been reintroduced, off to the gym now for my last upper body workout then see if Lew is happy that I'm flat enough ready for thursday carb up.

Wish me luck!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PlymDan said:


> Been a day or two since I've last posted been a bit of a haze after depleting for the last few days, it hasn't been as bad as I imagined as I haven't been in work so I've had my feet up all day spending way too much money on the internet.
> 
> Hopefully the last day of depletion today then will slowly start adding in the carbs from thursday daytimes. Been given the plan for the next couple of days and it's all nice and simple which is good as my brain has went to **** at the moment! :wacko:
> 
> ...


Can't wait to meet you buddy...super excited about the show now


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

CJ said:


> Can't wait to meet you buddy...super excited about the show now


Same as me mate bet you can't wait to finish this show, looked awesome last week at the Leeds was impressed.

The next few days is just light posing and routine work, might pop up for sunbed today again just to keep the oily skin at bay for when I start tanning. There are meant to be quite a few juniors competing but I'm confident Lew will have me looking my best and ready to take the first place


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PlymDan said:


> Same as me mate bet you can't wait to finish this show, looked awesome last week at the Leeds was impressed.
> 
> The next few days is just light posing and routine work, might pop up for sunbed today again just to keep the oily skin at bay for when I start tanning. There are meant to be quite a few juniors competing but I'm confident Lew will have me looking my best and ready to take the first place


Careful with sunbeds so close to show mate...they can make you hold water


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Will give it a miss then, not important at this stage really!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PlymDan said:


> Will give it a miss then, not important at this stage really!


Exactly mate...not worth the risk in my opinion


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Good luck mate!

Only a few days to go now.

Looking forward to seeing some pics too


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Good luck mate!
> 
> Only a few days to go now.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some pics too


Thankyou bud I'm looking forward to seeing how I look! Hopefully start my carb up tomorrow, not flat enough at the moment so will see what Lew thinks tomorrow.

I'm looking forward to the feedback from you guys too for 18months of blood, swear and tears


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PlymDan said:


> Thankyou bud I'm looking forward to seeing how I look! Hopefully start my carb up tomorrow, not flat enough at the moment so will see what Lew thinks tomorrow.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the feedback from you guys too for 18months of blood, swear and tears


I'm the same, looking to deplete like **** ready for a late carb up.

I got it wrong last weekend but Paul wasn't there to guide me.


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

Just read through, sounds great.

Need some pictures though!

How old are you btw and what is your height/weight atm?


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

CJ said:


> I'm the same, looking to deplete like **** ready for a late carb up.
> 
> I got it wrong last weekend but Paul wasn't there to guide me.


Ah what happened? Everyone still thought you looked amazing!

I'm sure you will dial it in for Sunday!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Mshadows said:


> Just read through, sounds great.
> 
> Need some pictures though!
> 
> How old are you btw and what is your height/weight atm?


I'm 21 and 5ft 8"

Last time I weighed myself I was 176lbs! Not sure what stage weight will be yet....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

looking forward to some pics no ****!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> looking forward to some pics no ****!


yes mate pics will be up very soon, will then be starting a proper rebound cycle/off season journal with plenty of pictures. I want everyone to see the changes my body goes through after such a long period of depletion then hitting it with a rebound cycle and some good nutrition and training! Excited to get it started now!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Well depletion has hit me like a steam train today..haven't felt too bad the last couple of days but I was up all night with ridiculous stomach pains which won't go away and feel drained as anything....not sure what the stomach pains are they are in my upper abdomen and gets worse when I try and get my meals down. Hopefully it subsides as it's the last thing I need right now.

Off to see Lew soon and see if I'm flat enough then hopefully start introducing some carbs


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

First lot of carbs gone in a treat  never been so excited to eat 100g of oats in my life!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PlymDan said:


> Well depletion has hit me like a steam train today..haven't felt too bad the last couple of days but I was up all night with ridiculous stomach pains which won't go away and feel drained as anything....not sure what the stomach pains are they are in my upper abdomen and gets worse when I try and get my meals down. Hopefully it subsides as it's the last thing I need right now.
> 
> Off to see Lew soon and see if I'm flat enough then hopefully start introducing some carbs


I get that when water intake is high...drinking so much that a lot of wind gets trapped...

Really painful behind lower rib area ?


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

CJ said:


> I get that when water intake is high...drinking so much that a lot of wind gets trapped...
> 
> Really painful behind lower rib area ?


Yeah that's it, I'm sure its trapped wind or gas from drinking so much. It's easing off now just seems to only hurt when I'm trying to eat.

How's everything for with you for Sunday? Hope all is well.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PlymDan said:


> Yeah that's it, I'm sure its trapped wind or gas from drinking so much. It's easing off now just seems to only hurt when I'm trying to eat.
> 
> How's everything for with you for Sunday? Hope all is well.


Yeah trapped wind mate...eating does make it worse also buddy

I'm good..just very tired, very hungry......well.....you know what I mean 

Feel like I'm in a better place physically this week than the same time last week but only time will tell...

I've got no hopes or aspirations, just want to get up there in front of my friends and family with a smile on my face


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

CJ said:


> Yeah trapped wind mate...eating does make it worse also buddy
> 
> I'm good..just very tired, very hungry......well.....you know what I mean
> 
> ...


That's the way mate, the more family and friends are there to support you the better.

I'm trying not to be too hard on myself...the only thing I've been thinking the past 18 months of training is that I'm aiming for first place and no less. But that's just me trying to push myself through every session I think, Lew is happy with how I'm looking and carbs have started going in so we will see. Looking forward to the experience more than anything and meeting a few new faces


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Been a bit busy internet shopping also this week, got about 50KG of maxiraw stuff in total, my reflex flapjacks and PHD pharma gain also turned up today. Never been a fan of using mass gainers but PHD's chocolate cookie shake with milk is to die for, as is their white chocolate pharma blend, haven't ordered any though.....yet :whistling:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PlymDan said:


> That's the way mate, the more family and friends are there to support you the better.
> 
> I'm trying not to be too hard on myself...the only thing I've been thinking the past 18 months of training is that I'm aiming for first place and no less. But that's just me trying to push myself through every session I think, Lew is happy with how I'm looking and carbs have started going in so we will see. Looking forward to the experience more than anything and meeting a few new faces


Oh quietly I want to do well but we just don't know who'll rock up on the day

Confidence is a good thing, you've worked damn hard so deserve to be confident.

Looking forward to meeting you buddy...what time you getting there ?


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

CJ said:


> Oh quietly I want to do well but we just don't know who'll rock up on the day
> 
> Confidence is a good thing, you've worked damn hard so deserve to be confident.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you buddy...what time you getting there ?


As early as I can really, don't want to be rushing or stressing as I'm meant to be one of the first on. Meant to be three women competing then the Juniors will come on so that's my slot.

What about you what time were you thinking? Same as you looking forward to a chat.......even if I don't get the result I want I'm confident I've given everything 100% so that's enough I think.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PlymDan said:


> As early as I can really, don't want to be rushing or stressing as I'm meant to be one of the first on. Meant to be three women competing then the Juniors will come on so that's my slot.
> 
> What about you what time were you thinking? Same as you looking forward to a chat.......even if I don't get the result I want I'm confident I've given everything 100% so that's enough I think.


Good lad..

Same mate...nice and easy..so get there with plenty of time to spare....

I reckon around 4 ish. I'll speak to Paul later.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah I'll see what Lewis thinks but the earlier the better, not sure about what equipment will be there backstage as it's quite small so bringing some bands with me to get a little pump.

I know a lot of people don't pump up before going on and just pose....but I look completely different pumped up it's crazy!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PlymDan said:


> Yeah I'll see what Lewis thinks but the earlier the better, not sure about what equipment will be there backstage as it's quite small so bringing some bands with me to get a little pump.
> 
> I know a lot of people don't pump up before going on and just pose....but I look completely different pumped up it's crazy!


Same..I'm going to take a couple dumbells


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

CJ said:


> Same..I'm going to take a couple dumbells


 May have to pinch one then if there isn't much backstage  can't wait now, next carb meal coming up!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PlymDan said:


> May have to pinch one then if there isn't much backstage  can't wait now, next carb meal coming up!


No probs mate


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks, take it easy these next few days not long now


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PlymDan said:


> Thanks, take it easy these next few days not long now


Yeah you too pal...last cv session tonight thank Christ lol


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Stopped mine on friday thankfully, give my legs time to come in now after the constant bashing they've had!

Watching DVD's for the day I think now.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

The girlfriend has bought two boxes of these for me to enjoy Sunday post-show, foaming at the mouth already.... :w00t:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PlymDan said:


> View attachment 95754
> 
> 
> The girlfriend has bought two boxes of these for me to enjoy Sunday post-show, foaming at the mouth already.... :w00t:


Oh hell yeah...now we're talking


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

CJ said:


> Oh hell yeah...now we're talking


If only I could carb up on them pre-show....I'd go on looking like a pregnant whale!

Can't wait for these badboys, a shame there aren't any shops closer by. Rhian (girlfriend) is coming down from Guildford tomorrow night for the show and is bringing them back.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PlymDan said:


> If only I could carb up on them pre-show....I'd go on looking like a pregnant whale!
> 
> Can't wait for these badboys, a shame there aren't any shops closer by. Rhian (girlfriend) is coming down from Guildford tomorrow night for the show and is bringing them back.


You got anymore training sessions for are you done buddy


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

CJ said:


> You got anymore training sessions for are you done buddy


Was all done yesterday, did 4 light upper body workouts Sun-Wed to deplete all my stores. Wasn't flat enough yesterday so did an hour or so posing and Lew was happy today so start the carb up. Glad I can put my feet up, does get annoying having so much free time all these internet protein deals are killer 

Just browsing for some decent bodybuilding clothes....apart from GASP as it's a little expensive!

- - - Updated - - -

What about you? Got any more sessions @CJ ?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Very similar to you mate....got one last light session tonight and then cv just to deplete .

Rest from tomorrow


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Carbs still going in nicely, not sure when I'm meant to feel like I'm filling out though...still feel flat as hell this morning but will see what Lewis thinks later when he sees me and whether to up the carbs for saturday through sunday and introduce some fats in there too.

Hopefully I fill out on time and don't come in flat!!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Starting to fill out a little bit but reporting back tomorrow at 4pm to see where to go from there for the final 24 hours, getting nervous/excited now!!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PlymDan said:


> Starting to fill out a little bit but reporting back tomorrow at 4pm to see where to go from there for the final 24 hours, getting nervous/excited now!!


Good lad..I can't bloody wait


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good luck with the show today. Hope you're ready for your victory donuts!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Good luck with the show today. Hope you're ready for your victory donuts!


Hopefully they will be victory ones!! If not I'll eat the whole box at home in bed 

- - - Updated - - -

Oh and the show is Sunday  first coat of tan about to go on!

- - - Updated - - -

Oh and the show is Sunday  first coat of tan about to go on!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Me too  spray lady us on her way

Many from your gum competing bud ?


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

CJ said:


> Me too  spray lady us on her way
> 
> Many from your gum competing bud ?


Got Damien in the first timers I'm sure you know him? And we have a few in the mr class but not too sure!

You know of anyone else at the show?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PlymDan said:


> Got Damien in the first timers I'm sure you know him? And we have a few in the mr class but not too sure!
> 
> You know of anyone else at the show?


A friend of friend is doing juniors but Im not sure what he looks like


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

CJ said:


> A friend of friend is doing juniors but Im not sure what he looks like


Ah that's cool heard of a few juniors so hopefully a good turn out, and a good result for me. First coat of tan on now and next one on this evening


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PlymDan said:


> Ah that's cool heard of a few juniors so hopefully a good turn out, and a good result for me. First coat of tan on now and next one on this evening


We can only be the best we can be bud...

Just got mine on too..second tomorrow morning


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Good luck buddy I will see you there, been a long 16 weeks.


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

Good Luck Dan, Any Pics?


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

AsItIs said:


> Good Luck Dan, Any Pics?


Yeah there will be soon bud, probably tomorrow now got a lot of routine practice to do this evening and tanning!


----------



## KitchenGuy (Sep 25, 2012)

PlymDan said:


> Definitely read my mind there, the mother is making me a cake and a giant pasty so win or lose I'll be stuffing my face!


There wont be any losing, your gonna get in the best shape of your life for that day! for me that is you winning!

Good luck man


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Thankyou guys.

Second coat going on now, stood here starkers updating on here whilst the girlfriend tans me up :laugh:


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Weighed in this morning at 12st 2 so this might increase a little before I go on stage around 6pm depending what Lewis thinks when he sees me at 10, not sure what the plan is until then!

3rd coat of tan to come on and pics up shortly


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

good luck chum :thumb:


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> good luck chum :thumb:


Thankyou  ill update everyone with how I get on!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good luck today! :thumb:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

It's hhhhheeeerrreeeeeee lol


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

CJ said:


> It's hhhhheeeerrreeeeeee lol


Yeah I'll see you there buddy  the donuts are calling for me already!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PlymDan said:


> Yeah I'll see you there buddy  the donuts are calling for me already!


Lol, i hope they haven't gone stale though mate, you've had them a few days now!

Probably still taste good though lol.

Good luck mate!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, i hope they haven't gone stale though mate, you've had them a few days now!
> 
> Probably still taste good though lol.
> 
> Good luck mate!


Thanks bud be good to get feedback from you guys on my physique  they've been in the fridge taped up so should be good, might put one or two in the microwave anyway can't beat a hot donut 

Pics on later ready for some feedback/constructive criticism!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PlymDan said:


> Thanks bud be good to get feedback from you guys on my physique  they've been in the fridge taped up so should be good, might put one or two in the microwave anyway can't beat a hot donut
> 
> Pics on later ready for some feedback/constructive criticism!


Looking forward to it!

You've kept us all in suspense re pictures, so it'll be great to see what you actually look like!

No doubt you'll do great, you've stuck to everything on prep so obviously dedication isn't an issue 

Mmmmmm krispy kremes in the microwave, sounds sweeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes pictures are long overdue been mega bush but they will be up today ! 

Thanks for all of the support!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Last boring meal of turkey and rice cakes now until the show, been an easy ride in Lewis was happy with how I was looking, in all honestly I wish I could be a bit bigger but for 18 months training and two cycles (1 bulk/1 pre-contest) I think I've made a lot of progress from my original 10.5 stone skinny self. Sitting about 12st 3 so not bad gains for 18 months....roll on the pictures and a nice rebound!!  oh and Krispy Kremes!!!!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PlymDan said:


> Last boring meal of turkey and rice cakes now until the show, been an easy ride in Lewis was happy with how I was looking, in all honestly I wish I could be a bit bigger but for 18 months training and two cycles (1 bulk/1 pre-contest) I think I've made a lot of progress from my original 10.5 stone skinny self. Sitting about 12st 3 so not bad gains for 18 months....roll on the pictures and a nice rebound!!  oh and Krispy Kremes!!!!


Good lad...

Can't wait to meet you..I wish I was bigger / leaner but we have to start from somewhere right !!??


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah all start somewhere!! After this it's all about gains, got so much planned and new training splits just what to get back on it...4 months of dieting has been hard mentally especially seeing yourself getting smaller in the mirror.

Can't wait to meet you either @CJ I'll probably be with Damien and Lewis so we will have a chat!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Just a quick update before I head for a Chinese.....

Was out of 5 juniors....and I won!!  pics will be up soon and thankyou for all your support!!!

I am junior mr Plymouth


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

PlymDan said:


> Just a quick update before I head for a Chinese.....
> 
> Was out of 5 juniors....and I won!!  pics will be up soon and thankyou for all your support!!!
> 
> I am junior mr Plymouth


Well done mate!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Congrats mate!!!

Really pleased for ya


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Didn't even eat that much last night but my body didn't appreciate it at all, was sat on the toilet for about two hours!

Feeling better now and bloating has gone so had a whey and waiting the girlfriend to cook a mini fry up 

Pics will be up later when I get to my laptop!!

- - - Updated - - -

Didn't even eat that much last night but my body didn't appreciate it at all, was sat on the toilet for about two hours!

Feeling better now and bloating has gone so had a whey and waiting the girlfriend to cook a mini fry up 

Pics will be up later when I get to my laptop!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Well done matey, look forward to the pics


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

In for the pics


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Dan looked superb up there.

Clear winner in my eyes


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

CJ said:


> Dan looked superb up there.
> 
> Clear winner in my eyes


Thankyou that really means a lot, chest and arms probably what I need the most work on but that can be addressed. Did get a lot of comments on my legs and calves which was encouraging.

You looked amazing buddy and really comfortable, loved your routine too such a nice flow to it, bet it was easier with home support?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PlymDan said:


> Thankyou that really means a lot, chest and arms probably what I need the most work on but that can be addressed. Did get a lot of comments on my legs and calves which was encouraging.
> 
> You looked amazing buddy and really comfortable, loved your routine too such a nice flow to it, bet it was easier with home support?


Thanks mate.....loved the experience.

Thought Jamie was a deserved winner...got a cracking little physique in him.

You've got lots of potential....will have to hook up for a session in a couple weeks mate...I'll come over to cores


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

That would be good @CJ would enjoy a session or two with you! Was considering doing a bit of time at bodylines for a while as they have a much wider range of equipment so I'll keep you posted.

What are your plans now for off season/next competition?


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Just a quick pic post show about to eat chinese, I'm on the right!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PlymDan said:


> That would be good @CJ would enjoy a session or two with you! Was considering doing a bit of time at bodylines for a while as they have a much wider range of equipment so I'll keep you posted.
> 
> What are your plans now for off season/next competition?


I need a good 5-6kg of lean tissue to fill my frame buddy so that's the aim before hitting stage early 2014


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

CJ said:


> I need a good 5-6kg of lean tissue to fill my frame buddy so that's the aim before hitting stage early 2014


Plenty of time to grow buddy, back to the gym Wednesday....fed up of crap food already only had a nandos and some donuts, woke up early this morning to have my whey and a small bowl of cereal and ready to go back and hit the weights.

Bring on the rebound  slowly re-introduce my carbs, had my nandos earlier came home had a bowl of cereal and im falling asleep haha...definitely carb sensitive at the moment.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Whey and oats now, trying to be easy on the diet as processed carbs are making me sleepy as hell!

Pics on my memory stick now so will be putting pics up once I've dropped the girlfriend to the train station 

- - - Updated - - -

Whey and oats now, trying to be easy on the diet as processed carbs are making me sleepy as hell!

Pics on my memory stick now so will be putting pics up once I've dropped the girlfriend to the train station


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

69ca43b5386146767219e561d80b8086


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

PlymDan said:


> Back shot from 1/4 turns last night, hopefully this link works from my facebook page!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=390319217705218&set=a.390319214371885.88468.100001814301574&type=1&theater
> 
> ...


I can't view it!

Even though I've not commented, I've been following the thread. Well done!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

billly9 said:


> I can't view it!
> 
> Even though I've not commented, I've been following the thread. Well done!


I've just sent them to CJ so hopefully he has better luck posting them up for me


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Pic of my winners trophy, not too bad for a local show


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Furk the trophy mate, we want to see the hard work that won it lol


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

cas said:


> Furk the trophy mate, we want to see the hard work that won it lol


I've sent them to @CJ so just waiting patiently until he has time to get them on  my comp is playing up!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Here you go buddy


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Thankyou @CJ your a star!

Feedback/constructive criticism welcome 

Not got loads of pics as people taking photos were at crappy angles but they are some of the best ones  enjoy!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

@cas pics up now boyo


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Only just been 24 hours since the show and already I'm fretting about eating **** food, should really just let go for another day but I really enjoy having my abs, been a long time!!

Looking forward to starting my rebound on Friday, as usual keeping my water intake high and vit c going in nicely and will keep cardio in 3 times a week to hold off any additional fat gain. Slowly re-introduce the carbs as the Test/Npp/Dbol kicks in then full steam ahead for 8 weeks of rebound and hopefully a lot of clean gains! Will also run arimidex alongside this to minimise the bloat from the Dbol and keep carbs to Low GI and wholemeal sources only throughout.

Just chilling this evening now, might have a turkey sub in a bit then take it easy before my bedtime meal, looking forward to some choc caramel casein! 

- - - Updated - - -

Only just been 24 hours since the show and already I'm fretting about eating **** food, should really just let go for another day but I really enjoy having my abs, been a long time!!

Looking forward to starting my rebound on Friday, as usual keeping my water intake high and vit c going in nicely and will keep cardio in 3 times a week to hold off any additional fat gain. Slowly re-introduce the carbs as the Test/Npp/Dbol kicks in then full steam ahead for 8 weeks of rebound and hopefully a lot of clean gains! Will also run arimidex alongside this to minimise the bloat from the Dbol and keep carbs to Low GI and wholemeal sources only throughout.

Just chilling this evening now, might have a turkey sub in a bit then take it easy before my bedtime meal, looking forward to some choc caramel casein!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Edit - running tamoxifen alongside dbol/test/npp then will continue this with my pct.

Can tell I'm tired!

Nearly time for bed now, casein and cottage cheese on some oatcakes lovely


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice one well done


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

The pics tony do you justice mate.

You gave a very pleasing physique and good legs for a junior


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Well done mate, you look great in the pics


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks guys means a lot!

Undecided what to do for next year but might take a full 18 months to concentrate on improving weak points and developing my physique, want to come in much bigger and drier next time around.

Fed up of crap food already I'm not even that hungry, sat here with a whey and a coffee wondering what to do with myself as not heading back to the gym until Thurs/Fri now. :confused1:


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

RACK said:


> Well done mate, you look great in the pics


Cheers mate! Looking shredded still in your pics, crazy how much your face fills out afterwards though you end up looking completely different.

- - - Updated - - -



CJ said:


> The pics tony do you justice mate.
> 
> You gave a very pleasing physique and good legs for a junior


Thankyou mate.

Got a few things to work on but got plenty of time for that, only young still


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Far from shredded mate but not as bad as I first thought and comin back in nicely as the days go on.

I know exactly how you're feeling with the food and lay off from the gym. Just try to enjoy it for now. I went a little mad and comfort ate for some of it, not great but needed to get some food back in me tbh lol

Come the weekend you'll feel miles better and will be ready for the new start back monday


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

@RACK yeah trying to enjoy it as I've been so ontop of everything for so long it's hard to let go and eat the junk food. Still find myself thinking about making turkey and sweet potato!

Will just pick at a few small bits the next couple of days and try to kickstart my metabolism again before it all kicks off on the weekend. New journal and will be following my rebound over the next 6-8 weeks and my off season, plenty of pics this time around I think. Massive transformation for you be looking forward to seeing what this year brings for you!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm not going off rails mate.

Yeah I'm eating that I want but not stupid amounts.

Today I had 2 wholemeal toast and protein and nuts mousse,I've got 2 wholesale baps with fancy sausages for work and then a cottage pie for tea.

Going to knock up a big chilli and rice for the rest of the week to take to work. And then just have nice home made teas...

One the p1ss Saturday though, can't wait


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

CJ said:


> I'm not going off rails mate.
> 
> Yeah I'm eating that I want but not stupid amounts.
> 
> ...


I bet you can't!!

I'm looking forward to the girlfriend coming home from uni in a few weeks time, definitely owe it to her to take her out for a nice dinner somewhere. After all she has had to put up with me through the diet, a lot of pressure on the relationship especially when you can't go out and do much and life is dictated by eating and training.

Enjoy your meals buddy  beef eater tomorrow morning with Damien for an all you can eat breakfast can't wait


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Defo a good idea, I kept food really clean but just had plenty of it. The amounts of oats, whey and mixed fruit was great haha.

Looking forward to seeing your next journal


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

RACK said:


> Defo a good idea, I kept food really clean but just had plenty of it. The amounts of oats, whey and mixed fruit was great haha.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your next journal


Knowing me I'll probably go back to the gym saturday to ease myself back in and do a bit of cardio after too. Keeping water intake high and vit c going in I'm more paranoid than anything now as I feel like I should be holding my conditioning from show day. I know it's not realistic just a mental thing.

Will be subbing your new journal buddy.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Looked great on stage mate! Once again, well done

Let us know in here when you get your new journal up please fella.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PlymDan said:


> Knowing me I'll probably go back to the gym saturday to ease myself back in and do a bit of cardio after too. Keeping water intake high and vit c going in I'm more paranoid than anything now as I feel like I should be holding my conditioning from show day. I know it's not realistic just a mental thing.
> 
> Will be subbing your new journal buddy.


I'm a bit different to a few of you guys in that I don't care about holding abs....I'm happy to sit at this abort of condition....not great but not hideous either...98kg...right hand picture


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Looked great on stage mate! Once again, well done
> 
> Let us know in here when you get your new journal up please fella.


Yes I will do, and thanks buddy was well worth it! Enjoyed a few treats, can't wait to get back into training now....the quest for mass and better conditioning begins soon 

- - - Updated - - -



Sharpy76 said:


> Looked great on stage mate! Once again, well done
> 
> Let us know in here when you get your new journal up please fella.


Yes I will do, and thanks buddy was well worth it! Enjoyed a few treats, can't wait to get back into training now....the quest for mass and better conditioning begins soon


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

CJ said:


> I'm a bit different to a few of you guys in that I don't care about holding abs....I'm happy to sit at this abort of condition....not great but not hideous either...98kg...right hand picture
> 
> View attachment 96184


I'd be more than happy with the right hand picture that isn't a bad condition to be sat at to be fair! I understand completely that you've got to eat to grow so putting on a little bit is part and parcel of the gain, don't want to hinder my gains by limiting calorie intake too much as I'm quite a hard gainer anyway. I've done the hard work and got it all off so this off season should be leaner than last when I had a sh*t base to start with in terms of bodyfat and composition!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Sat in work now just had some whey and 65g of oats with a little honey, was amazing!! I feel like I should be eating loads of junk food and making the most of it but every time I've eaten something bad its made me feel like sh*t !

Got a twirl infront of me but can't bring myself to eat it......!

Will be tapering down the t3 and clen over the next 10-14 days until my body is back in a routine of training and my metabolism is back where it should be, will be keeping cardio in 3x per week for 20mins more for health than anything else.

New journal starting soon will post up pics a week post show and update as regularly as possible, some good gains to be had this rebound so training and diet will be 110% as always, feel much more focused and determined coming off the back of a win at my first show so now just time to add more mass and balance to my frame over the coming months. Will be looking forward to hearing people's comments and feedback on my progress 

- - - Updated - - -

Sat in work now just had some whey and 65g of oats with a little honey, was amazing!! I feel like I should be eating loads of junk food and making the most of it but every time I've eaten something bad its made me feel like sh*t !

Got a twirl infront of me but can't bring myself to eat it......!

Will be tapering down the t3 and clen over the next 10-14 days until my body is back in a routine of training and my metabolism is back where it should be, will be keeping cardio in 3x per week for 20mins more for health than anything else.

New journal starting soon will post up pics a week post show and update as regularly as possible, some good gains to be had this rebound so training and diet will be 110% as always, feel much more focused and determined coming off the back of a win at my first show so now just time to add more mass and balance to my frame over the coming months. Will be looking forward to hearing people's comments and feedback on my progress


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

New journal up and running now guys

Check it out below, plenty of pics to come also!!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/196904-plymdan-post-comp-rebound-off-season-quest-mass.html#post3527610



- - - Updated - - -

New journal up and running now guys

Check it out below, plenty of pics to come also!!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/196904-plymdan-post-comp-rebound-off-season-quest-mass.html#post3527610


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

good job mate looked awesome!


----------

